# Heladera congela pero no enfría



## JaegerAR (May 8, 2019)

Hola. Es una Patrick HPK35,no es nofrost. El congelador funciona bien pero el sector de refrigeración no tira nada de frío,alguien me puede sugerir algo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

Si es de las comunes , o perdió gas o el motocompresor-bocha ya comprime poco.

Ponele una válvula pinche , medile presión y probá de cargarle un poco.


----------



## flaco-urbano (May 8, 2019)

Hola.
No entiendo nada de heladeras y tuve exactamente el mismo problema. En el freezer un excelente nivel de frío  y abajo muy poco. 
Llamé al técnico y me dijo que el moto no no tenía compresión y era necesario reemplazarlo. Opté por comprar una nueva.


----------



## JaegerAR (May 8, 2019)

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (May 8, 2019)

Algunas se les bloquea el conducto de aire que va a la zona superior.
Pueden ser compuertas, puede ser el ventilador.

En muchos casos la acumulación de hielo impide la acción del ventilador que reparte el frío. Descongelando la nevera vuelve a funcionar. Pero ojo, hay que descongelar "a fondo" porque es un bloque que no se deshace fácilmente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

No es no frost *Scooter *, es de las comunes de antes sin conducto , primero evapora en el freezer y luego en la placa trasera de la parte inferior


----------



## JaegerAR (May 8, 2019)

Entonces es falta de gas como dicen


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

Como mínimo falta de gas o ya el compresor no rinde , sin embargo con el agregado de gas mejorará.


----------



## Scooter (May 8, 2019)

Es verdad, lo siento.
Había entendido "es no Frost"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

Era una red"bundancia"  -> no es no frost


----------



## Scooter (May 8, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Era una red"bundancia"  -> no es no frost


Entonces es que "es Frost"


----------



## SKYFALL (May 8, 2019)

Midele el consumo al motor, ahi se puede determinar si el compresor esta deficiente, si tiene fugas de gas o si el sistema de refrigeracion se ha taponado. 

Algunas veces con taponamientos por aparición de humedad al interior del circuito de refrigeracion, enfría demasiado en unas partes y poco o nada en las otras.


----------



## pepelui01 (May 9, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Como mínimo falta de gas o ya el compresor no rinde , sin embargo con el agregado de gas mejorará.


Sólo por un tiempo, te faltó agregar... Porque si es falta de refrigerante, por algún lado lo pierde, y seguirá perdiendo, si no lo repara. Y si es falta de compresión, que vaya pensando en cambiar la heladera. Ya que es Patrick, de lo peor que he visto. Que vaya comprando un litro de combustible y una cadena....La prende fuego y la apaga a cadenazos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2019)

En esas heladeras "si frost" habían reemplazado las cañerías de cobre por aluminio y ya sabían que aquellos freones no ecológicos lo atacaban , así que la pérdida comenzaría en unos 8 años.

Que lindas aquellas heladeras Siam 75 - 90 y 100 que funcionaban 30 años con el mismo gas y el mismo aceite


----------



## LOBITO (May 18, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que lindas aquellas heladeras Siam 75 - 90 y 100 que funcionaban 30 años con el mismo gas y el mismo aceite



Que razón tienes, pero vivimos en la era del consumismo...


----------

